# LOOKING for altered male/female in ORLANDO, FLORIDA



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

I currently have an unaltered hairless male, and am looking for a companion for him!
I adopted a male cream hood, and followed the instructions/guidelines on how to introduce two rats.
They didn't take to each other, and the new male drew blood from my hairless on two different occasions.
I gave him to my boyfriend's little sister, so I am now ready to try again!
Please let me know if you know anyone with an altered male or female!


----------

